# Sid McGinnis, great guitar player!! rig rundown



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

saw this Peter Gabriel live 1978 Germany footage, with a killer band, but did not recognize the guitar player






he is playing some really great stuff in there!!

turns out it was Sid McGinnis, who has been in the SNL band since 1984 or so

also in PG's band on that:

Tony Levin
Larry Fast
Jerry Marotta

they do a storming version of The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway, as an encore

and found a very interesting rig rundown, from 2012


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great Rig Rundown. Somehow I missed that one. I'm a long time Letterman fan, particularly Paul Shafer and the band. Would've loved to see Anton Figgs as well. Loved the old school play it till it dies etiquette of the working musicians. Rebecca Dirks did a fantastic job of staying out of the way and asking key questions...as per usual. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

at 47:45 in the concert vid, PG starts singing thru the wrong mic, shouts "F**K!!" and grabs his remote mic

a few seconds later you can see Sid's patch cord slip between the drum risers, then as he runs across the stage he unplugs himself!

pretty funny


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

That's always been my favourite rig rundown.


----------

